# Perth Fishing this weekend (15th and 16th)



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Finally here and with my yak!!! Yipee.

Heading out for my virgin voyage on WA waters this weekend - Saturday and Sunday weather permitting.

If anyone else is interested and able to join in, give me a call on 0419 768 554. I won't be able to get to the Internet over the weekend so please don't post your reply here.

Have fun!


----------

